

RESTful Audio Processing Web API Released - grh
https://auphonic.com/blog/2012/10/08/auphonic-audio-processing-web-api-version-1-released/

======
grh
Various audio processing algorithms (loudness normalization, noise reduction,
etc.) are available through a free REST API, focused on audio post production.

